# Pedigree QUESTION!!!!!!



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

I wasnt sure where to post this... so i just put it in the general section. Im also not sure if this is the dumbest question ever :blush: BUT If your GSD (ASL) has german imports in the pedigree... along with Hungary Imports... Would he still be just an ASL, correct? 









And my female... No where does it say anything about Imports, But her drive is out the roof compared to my male. In my experience i have noticed for males to be.... a little more on the calmer not so ADD side lol Here is her pedigree: (for whatever reason it didnt upload nice like my other one...)









Those pedigrees started at her grandparents...

Her dad is UKC Ch. Kerstone Regalwise Rolls-Royce, HIC, OFA Hips/Elbows/Cardiac, CERF

Mom is Questa von der Graf


Sorry if this is a stupid question haha I just got confused somewhere...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would say your female is probably has more 'drive' because she has more german/czech dogs in her pedigree than your male. Plus, I do find my males always easier going than my also ADD girls)

IF they are bred and born in the usa, they are american bred dogs. I would say the top ped, the dog is 'out' of some american show lines, as well as ukc show lines and german dogs, but he himself, is a mix of lines.

The same with the 2nd pedigree, a mix of lines, and I believe regalwise are white dogs?? Hey I'm no expert so maybe someone with more expertise will chime in


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would say your female is probably has more 'drive' because she has more german/czech dogs in her pedigree than your male. Plus, I do find my males always easier going than my also ADD girls)


How can you tell if there is german/czech dogs in a pedigree?

Im still learning what all the abbreviations mean!!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> and I believe regalwise are white dogs?? Hey I'm no expert so maybe someone with more expertise will chime in


Oh and yeah, not sure if it means white GSD's.... BUT Regalwise Royce is a white GSD.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

ALSO Nico Von der graf in my females pedigree.... does it matter that he was bred through both lines of Aden and Evi von der graf? I know not much of inbreeding and how far back it matters or not? Just noticed this today actually... :/


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

from what I know, (which isn't all that much is Reglawise are white dog breeders.
the top pedigree, amber, kismet, those are all american show line dogs

the bottom pedigree,
on the top are regalwise dogs, and on the bottom, the mother's pedigree, the pohraninci dogs are I believe, czech .. the others german ones, not sure if they are working or showline or both.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

In your female's pedigree on the bottom half you have several well known working lines Sires. Lewis Malatesta is a well known Mink son from West German workinglines. Grim is a very well known Czech dog.the dogs with SVV titles are Czech working titles.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Your female is half working lines through Questa and American show lines (more specifically through well known white German Shepherd and White Shepherd breedings) while your male is a fourth working lines and three fourth American show lines (with one fourth being specifically white German Shepherd/White Shepherd 'lines'). 

As already stated, the different lines are often recognizable through their titles (SVV vs. SCHH vs. VA ratings vs. Ch.) and through names of well known dogs (Mink, Grim, etc.) or kennel names (Pohranicni Straze, or in the case of the white German Shepherds, Tumbledown and Regalwise and Surefire).

Alicia buys and breeds a relatively large number of working/show line mixes. Her German/American or show/working line mixes are not necessarily out of imported parents.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> from what I know, (which isn't all that much is Reglawise are white dog breeders.
> the top pedigree, amber, kismet, those are all american show line dogs
> 
> the bottom pedigree,
> on the top are regalwise dogs, and on the bottom, the mother's pedigree, the pohraninci dogs are I believe, czech .. the others german ones, not sure if they are working or showline or both.


Thank you so much for all your help!!! I appreciate it alot :]


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> In your female's pedigree on the bottom half you have several well known working lines Sires. Lewis Malatesta is a well known Mink son from West German workinglines. Grim is a very well known Czech dog.the dogs with SVV titles are Czech working titles.


THANKS!  i think id be lost without you, rei and jakoda!!!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Rei said:


> Your female is half working lines through Questa and American show lines (more specifically through well known white German Shepherd and White Shepherd breedings) while your male is a fourth working lines and three fourth American show lines (with one fourth being specifically white German Shepherd/White Shepherd 'lines').
> 
> As already stated, the different lines are often recognizable through their titles (SVV vs. SCHH vs. VA ratings vs. Ch.) and through names of well known dogs (Mink, Grim, etc.) or kennel names (Pohranicni Straze, or in the case of the white German Shepherds, Tumbledown and Regalwise and Surefire).
> 
> Alicia buys and breeds a relatively large number of working/show line mixes. Her German/American or show/working line mixes are not necessarily out of imported parents.


I keep forgetting you know of alicia and her dogs, couldve just asked you huh :crazy: haha
Thanks for all the help, i really appreciate it! Oh, but i do have one last question... Does it matter that Nico Von der graf in my females pedigree (the bottom one).... does it matter that Nico was bred through both lines of Aden and Evi von der graf? I know not much of inbreeding (if you would even call it that) and how far back it matters or not?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> from what I know, (which isn't all that much is Reglawise are white dog breeders.
> the top pedigree, amber, kismet, those are all american show line dogs
> 
> the bottom pedigree,
> on the top are regalwise dogs, and on the bottom, the mother's pedigree, the pohraninci dogs are I believe, czech .. the others german ones, not sure if they are working or showline or both.


That's correct ... Regalwise was a WGSD breeder along with Tumbledown, Hoofprint, and some of the other kennels listed.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

MrsWoodcock said:


> I keep forgetting you know of alicia and her dogs, couldve just asked you huh :crazy: haha
> Thanks for all the help, i really appreciate it! Oh, but i do have one last question... Does it matter that Nico Von der graf in my females pedigree (the bottom one).... does it matter that Nico was bred through both lines of Aden and Evi von der graf? I know not much of inbreeding (if you would even call it that) and how far back it matters or not?



I mostly know of Alicia through other breeders who work with similar lines and she often purchases dogs from them (such as Fate  ). I follow her breedings and news and am also on a few message lists with her. She has some very nice dogs, I know the breeder at Regalwise was her breeding mentor and she owns many of the dogs carrying the Regalwise kennel name now. 

As far as linebreeding, it is not at all unusual to see. When a breeder knows what she is doing, linebreeding is a tool that can be utilized to bring out specific desirable traits in their breedings. I am all for linebreeding - not for the sake of linebreeding, rather, but for the sake of breeding good dogs. The problem that does arise is the possibility of running into a genetic bottleneck, especially among this breed, and, of course, the more direct consequences of too much linebreeding as far as health of the individual dogs. Which is why knowledge and careful planning on the breeder's part is essential - just as it is with any breeding.


----------

